# Most attractive women



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

Which do you find most attractive?


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

inb4****storm


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

Rich ones.

http://www.google.com.au/url?sa=i&s...g7Mq3M88Lr8i2tss3gd1pXpA&ust=1385072873394909


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

No example pics??


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

Daveyboy said:


> Ug...
> Didn't SAS have enough of these race attractive/unattractive threads last month...


this thread isn't about race, hispanic doesn't qualify as a race...


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

They are all attractive.


----------



## Bluestar29 (Oct 26, 2013)

Which one knows how to cook?


----------



## Ender (Aug 5, 2012)

Song Title: Vanilla Ice Cream
Artist: Stephen Lynch
Album: The Craig Machine
Track: 01

[Lyrics]

Have a seat and listen, please don't say a thing
In matters of the heart sometimes, the truth will have a sting
Just don't take it personally, this is no attack
But we will never last because I am white and you are...also white

I only like black girls and brown girls, the café au lait
Caramel girls, and mocha girls just blow me away
If your a nubian, I want you to-be in every fantasy
But if you're a ******, say nighty-nighty, your just not the girl for me

Oh I hate vanilla ice cream, I like chocolate instead
I hope she likes her soul food with a little Wonder Bread
Don't call it Jungle Fever cause that just isn't right
I am not a racist, some of my best friends are white

I just prefer black girls, the brown girls, the café au lait
Caramel girls and mocha girls just blow me away. If you're a cracker, you better get blacker or else you best get out
It is no mystery, I like a sister see that's what I'm talkin about

Our wedding song will be "Ebony and Ivory", and we'll sing Christmas carols round the old Kwanza tree
But color is not the issue here, it's dignity, it's class
It's all about her heart, okay it's partly about that ***
I want me some black girl, the brown girl, the café au lait
Caramel girls, and mocha girls, just blow me away
If you're a ******, you're singin the wrong key, it's the honest truth
The skin that she's dwellin in, must contain melanin, that is the Fountain of Youth.

Thomas Jefferson.

Robert DeNiro.

David Bowie.

To a certain extent...Ted Dansen.

Strom Thurmond!!! Strom Thurmond!!! yeeeahh...


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Not all that important. I doubt my family would be open-minded about it, but I've never listened to them anyhow.


----------



## Sinatra (Mar 13, 2013)

The ones that have 5 limbs and glowing eyes. Why is that not an option here?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

MobiusX said:


> this thread isn't about race, hispanic doesn't qualify as a race...


:lol


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

What if you like more than one? They need to be check boxes not radio buttons!


----------



## Time Traveler (Sep 11, 2013)

How does Hispanic not qualify as a race


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Time Traveler said:


> How does Hispanic not qualify as a race





> Hispanic
> hɪˈspanɪk/
> adjective
> 1.
> ...


^ Basically, in the same way Anglo isn't a race.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

hard to choose between white and hispanic, but i will go with white


----------



## JakeBoston1000 (Apr 8, 2008)

I think i'll go with white


----------



## cloud90 (Oct 23, 2012)

Light Skinned black girls. No competition.

Better skin tone.
Better, Stronger genes.
Clearer, soother skin.
Fuller lips.
Better shape.

Age *VERRY *Slowly. A lot of 50+ y.o black ppl look 35 compared to others. Most have no wrinkles until around 70-75.

Now the cons are their attitudes and.....Take no sh*t-ness lol. My black female friends i had was cool and calm the whole time until i say one thing wrong or offensive then most will snap anywhere, place and time if they feel the need to. But Still cool lol....White female friend is smooth sailing and ignore more lol.

/Thread


----------



## PoutineDelight (Nov 2, 2013)

Preferably white girls, which is what I voted. But I do find most black girls pretty attractive too. Generally I still find white women MORE attractive. Dating outside my race doesn't bother me though.


----------



## PoutineDelight (Nov 2, 2013)

Also, that first girl in Cloud90's post, Vanessa Morgan, I am in love with and will marry someday.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

cloud90 said:


> Light Skinned black girls. No competition.
> 
> Better skin tone.
> Better genes.
> ...


I noticed that a lot of those light skinned black girls end up not being 100% black, they are usually mixed with something else... like the girl in the green scarf has more European features, she looks very attractive


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

Tough... I'll go with white.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

MobiusX said:


> I noticed that a lot of those light skinned black girls end up not being 100% black, they are usually mixed with something else... like the girl in the green scarf has more European features, she looks very attractive


I would imagine all those women were multiracial to some degree. Most people are, especially in the Americas. Even that guy that wanted to start the 'white only neighbourhood' was 14% sub-Saharan African on a dna test.


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

Hispanic ladies are HOT and some black females are, but I chose white because I love pale blonde/red heads although they don't feel the same way. :| This thread kind of sucks btw.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

What about asian teens? Why is that not an option????


----------



## CheekyBunny (Nov 10, 2013)

I find mixed chicks most attractive, usually half white half something else (black, Asian, Indian etc.) because their features are usually quite unique and not something I'm typically exposed to which I like.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

elf ones


----------



## Tabris (Jul 14, 2013)

2D.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

I'm not really attracted to black girls, the only ones I can think of is Aaliyah and the actress from Saved by the Bell back in the days, that's it, I am however attracted to black latinas, their facial features and bodies look attractive to me, I also like Brazilian girls, the girl in the green scarf I find attractive but I don't consider her black, actually she looks NOTHING like a black girl, white girls I like the ones who like hispanic like ariana grande who is italian


----------



## Genetic Garbage (May 7, 2011)

None of the above.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I luv light skinned black chicks and other mix with white/mexican


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I like women with real eyebrows.

Addendum - Pretty much all "races" have attractive people but I'll admit I'm partial to white women. Primarily because I was raised that way. I was in my late teens before I realized I could be attracted to anyone I wanted to.


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

Where is Asian?...

For me:
Asian/Eskimo
White/Indo Iranian
Hispanic/Indian
Black

Disclaimer:
Yeah sure there are exceptions blablabla when blablabla


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I find them all attractive.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

If I had to choose from three very attractive women from those options, I'd choose the black girl. I don't know. I live in a Western country where white beauty is the standard and it's boring.

edit: the proof is in the poll results.


----------



## MachoMadness (Feb 20, 2012)

chubby black girlsssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## Live (Jan 1, 2013)

japanese.


----------



## Josefz27 (Oct 26, 2012)

White girls, though I haven't really been exposed to the best looking latinas. All I mostly know is white girls near the suburbs. 

Though once in the local fair, where lot of Hispanics were present, I remember turning my head right and left due to a lot of hot Latinas. Then again I remember doing the same at this fair with a lot of white girls. lol Maybe a tie then.


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

Which ever isn't a big ho muffin. I've only dated white girls in the past but I wouldn't say I'm not open.


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Good to see you've covered all _three_ races of women


----------



## Patriot (Oct 14, 2011)

Where is the option for asian women?


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

I guess white.


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

Generally and overall, I'd say white.


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

Aryan girls . End of debate .

. . . . actually , nah . It depends on The girl to be honest . I don't usually go for a certain Colour ; I go for a certain Look , if you know what I mean . .

Well you probably won't , anyway . .


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

The nature of this question offends me. Why is this forum so preoccupied with looks and sexual attractiveness lately, anyway? I guess I should just ignore threads that irk me...


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

AceEmoKid said:


> The nature of this question offends me. Why is this forum so preoccupied with looks and sexual attractiveness lately, anyway? I guess I should just ignore threads that irk me...


It's a fact of life , really . .

The good news is that different people have different ideas on what makes Beautiful . Like I said . . you can never really guess what's going on in someone's consciousness at any given moment . Brains are like galaxies . . . . all different . . yet kinda work the same way . . .


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

:afr


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

AceEmoKid said:


> *The nature of this question offends me.* Why is this forum so preoccupied with looks and sexual attractiveness lately, anyway? I guess I should just ignore threads that irk me...


Offends me too, what the **** has race got to do with attractiveness??!! And there's a poll too!!! Where's the love and support??!!! :sus :mum
These kind of threads should be ignored, true, but it's so disappointing when they pop up all the ****ing time!

I suppose boredom and frustration breeds narcissism and shallowness. :roll


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Sin said:


> its ok im here


Oh okay, I feel better now lol.


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

This is one of the toughest questions I ever read.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

In general its white girls, but thats mostly to do with where I live and never really seeing much else.

white girls with some tan and athletic ability, hmm.

I really can't confine attraction to just certain ethnic groups, if I find her attractive it doesn't really matter, I mean I could try and say I prefer this over that.. but then the next girl I'm attracted to would probably be completely different lol.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

No option for "asain" or "middle eastern"?... lame (I don't know the proper terms for the ethnicity that those regions average)

not that I have an answer anyways


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

white women are attractive but the rest are more easy


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

The illogic of this poll is still bugging me. If this was some kind of actual study... It would make no sense whatsoever.

It's like 'here's one large umbrella term for Spanish speaking ethnic groups, and two vague racial groups, pick one.' Actually, by average definitions this excludes the majority of women world wide.

I'll stop moaning now


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Persephone The Dread said:


> The illogic of this poll is still bugging me. If this was some kind of actual study... It would make no sense whatsoever.
> 
> It's like 'here's one large umbrella term for Spanish speaking ethnic groups, and two vague racial groups, pick one.' Actually, by average definitions this excludes the majority of women world wide.
> 
> I'll stop moaning now


You're thinking too hard on this, this is the internet* after all 

*where logic comes to die


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

MobiusX said:


> this thread isn't about race, hispanic doesn't qualify as a race...


why list hispanic then? if hispanic as a broad umbrella term for those who loosely share a common culture and language includes both those who are white and black, inclusive of a whole lot of other ethnic groups and a whole lot of ethnic admixture then why would you even list hispanic knowing full well that you are placing it against two main racial categorisations - race as a social construct aside?

edit: i see others have pointed this out already but i'll leave it as another who is baffled by your poll.


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

Persephone The Dread said:


> The illogic of this poll is still bugging me. If this was some kind of actual study... It would make no sense whatsoever.
> 
> It's like 'here's one large umbrella term for Spanish speaking ethnic groups, and two vague racial groups, pick one.' Actually, by average definitions this excludes the majority of women world wide.
> 
> I'll stop moaning now


very well stated.


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

cloud90 said:


> Light Skinned black girls. No competition.
> 
> Better skin tone.
> Better, Stronger genes.
> ...


'light-skinned' black girls (who are more often than not more white than black) who have '(a) better skin tone', 'better, stronger genes', and so on...

eurocentrism at its finest.


----------



## Bluestar29 (Oct 26, 2013)

Not surprises in the polls I see.


----------



## LeeMann (Nov 29, 2012)

Black girls rule!


----------



## hughjames95 (Sep 21, 2013)

There's no ALL option so i didn't vote.


----------

